# My first comparison shoot - 642 snubby without & with CR grips



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Three weeks ago I got my 642. I ordered CR grips off the Net. I shot about 30 rounds before they came. 
My accuracy at 10 yards sucked. They're installed now, but hadn't had a chance to do any live fire yet.

Last Tuesday I went for a remote mountain hike. 4-wheeling back, I had a perfect place to shoot. But, not much time.
I used Fiocchi 158 grain LRN practice ammo. I carry with +P but practice with it will have wait until I learn to shoot the gun.

I shot five shot groups. Draw and fire five one-handed just as fast as I could get back to the "sight picture". 
At only six yards. It is 18 feet from my night table to my bedroom door. Rabid animal problems are close in too.
One-handed ? I live alone. Who will hold the flashlight for me. OK, my Lab mix Sally holds it. But, she doesn't aim it well.

Without the laser I did one five shot target.
A vertical string 4 1/2" high and 3/4" wide. Three above, two below vetical center. All aprox. 2" LEFT of horizontal center. 

The laser was just as I installed it, with the factory elevation and windage settings.

1. Four shots in the UPPER RIGHT quadrant from center. Approximately a 45 degree string, with the closest 1" from center. 
A 2 3/4' group. Except a nice hole 2" directly to the left of center that took a 2 3/4" group out to 5 1/2". Flinch, anyone ?

2. This "felt" better. All five were that approx. 45 degree string in the same "upper right" quadant as #1. 
One 3/4" from center. Two 1" from center. Two 2" from center. So, the group was better at 1 1/2" wide by 1" high. 

My conclusions: 
1. The laser definitely helps my confidence with rapid fire. I get back "on" much quicker.
2. The second laser group wasn't that bad . But I was only 18 feet away. Six yards isn't much.
I need to do "this group" every time. And, out to 10 yards or so. 15 yds. may be too much to ask. 
3. The two laser targets would indicate the sights are a bit high and right. I'm not going to change a thing
with a sample size of two at that close range.

This exercise wasn't scientific at all. But, it sure proved I need a LOT more practice with this little gun.
Subjectively, I REALLY like the gun and laser sight combo much, MUCH better than the gun alone.
And I like the short LG-405 CR grip feel and the grip's "on" button feel.

Good job, S & W and CR.
You two got me exactly what I wanted to replace the "anvil" I had been packing on my hikes.
Now I can hike walking straight up. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Before assuming the laser is high and to the right, shoot from a rest. It may be you and not the laser.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Todd said:


> Before assuming the laser is high and to the right, shoot from a rest. It may be you and not the laser.


You're right Todd. 
I just didn't have a good time and place to really find out what is going on with the gun and sights and me.

But, I did find it VERY interesting that the "no laser" group was totally different from the two laser groups.
Which were both similar. I thought that was probably do to differences in my "sight picture" with and without.
The sample size is just one away from "zero". In other words, no conclusions possible.

I was pleased that all the rapid fire shots were on the 8 1/2" x 11" paper. I wasn't sure beforehand. :mrgreen:

Time to have some fun, and burn a LOT of ammo with a "good rest" to see what trends develop.
Nope, I don't have a Ransom rest. Sandbags will have to do. This is one place where the other
two J-frame models that can be fired single-action might help with finding out what the gun itself
does independently from "what I do to the gun".


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

"But I was only 18 feet away. Six yards isn't much."

It is close to long range for what the 642 was designed for. I shot 50 rounds through my 642 and 50 through my 637 today at the indoor range. I do not use laser sights. I want no electronics on my SD gun. The time you rely on them is the time the battery will be dead. Years of experience with red dot and illuminated reticules has taught me this lesson the hard way. In an SD gun I keep everything as simple and infallible as is possible. No gimmicks.

Back to range: I fire at 7 and 5 Yards two handed and at 10 feet one handed. I fire all five shots_* fast*_ and furious. Again, no complicated drills, just put the sucker down. I find that at 21 ft (7 yds) I have to take a lot more time if I am going to keep them in kill zone. Beyond 21 feet, it takes _*too long *_to be accurate. The 642 was designed for DAO shooting and after 21 feet it is out of its element. It can be done but it is a whole different drill for its use. As my concept of SD is last ditch at close range (I am not an LEO or a Wannabe LEO) I am most worried about the 1-21 feet range.

The plus side is that in close, where you may not be able to get a good stance or grip or be able to use the sights, the 642 reigns supreme. Slick, reliable and powerful enough for the job it is the jewel of in close fighting for me. Have one sitting in my pocket as I type!

I fired 100 rounds today , using two different guns, at the ranges listed today. I had 3 shots outside the kill zone on the target , but _all_ were in the body. All of the non-fatal hits were at 21 feet.

I can live with that.


----------

